# House Plants for Those With Brown Thumbs



## divadoll (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are some plants that are almost impossible to kill.  Whether you over-water, under-water, not enough light, etc.  These make you look like you have 2 green thumbs when you really don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 13, 2010)

I should get my mom one. She really does try but kills all of them. lol


----------



## divadoll (Dec 13, 2010)

These are nice also.  They wilt when they need watering and then perk up when you do.  I've had mine for 5 years.  I've had a mother in law's tongue... the long spike leaf plant for over 17 years and its still around.  I have over watered it til it was swimming, then I didn't water it for 8 months for the water to evaporate.  Its still alive in the corner of my living room.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot, i'm such a cluts when it comes to tending to plants !


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 13, 2010)

Well this isn't a plant it's a flower and i don't have a brown thumb but if you like flowers and want something easy to take care of get a orchid. All you have to do is keep it out of drafts and direct sunlight and give it three ice cubes a week and it's happy.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *LivingTheDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well this isn't a plant it's a flower and i don't have a brown thumb but if you like flowers and want something easy to take care of get a orchid. All you have to do is keep it out of drafts and direct sunlight and give it three ice cubes a week and it's happy.


Have you gotten them to re-flower?  I can keep the foliage alive but it never flowers again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johnnie (Dec 16, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for posting. I'll have to look into that.


----------

